# Back to School Special



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my first post of this nature and I hope it goes all right.
My name is Sean McCartney and I wanted to announce that my first novel is available on Kindle. It is called THE TREASURE HUNTERS CLUB: SECRETS OF THE MAGICAL MEDALLIONS. The publisher is Mountainland Publishing and the book is also available in paperback.
The story is about 13-year-old Tommy Reed and his treasure hunting friends who must protect a medallion from an ancient evil that will stop at nothing to get it back.
It's a cross between the mystery of the Hardy Boys and the action and adventure of Indiana Jones and National Treasure.
Thanks,

Sean


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sean, and congratulations on your book! You've found the right place to promote it!

Now, we do have a few rules to keep it fair for everyone. Here's an overview: We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for the tips. I am very new to all of this and it helps to have people looking out.  

Sean


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

I just wanted to thank the people who bought my YA novel THE TREASURE HUNTERS CLUB: SECRETS OF THE MAGICAL MEDALLIONS. It hasn't sold a lot but my publisher did not even want to do a Kindle version but I insisted and I am glad I did. I really believe that the Kindle will be the future of books.
So if you haven't had a chance to get one for your son, daughter, nephew or niece please download a copy. It will be well worth the $1.95 you spend. Thank you again.  

Sean McCartney
The Treasure Hunters Club
Secrets of the Magical Medallions


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Sean

Yes, I do agree with you. Ebooks are having a big impact on the publishing world.

I see you have made a few posts here, but not many, so welcome to Kindle Boards!

I love the title of your YA novel, and it looks like it will be part of a series. 

I wish you much success with it!

Yes, a great idea to put it in ebook format also. 

Have a good day!

Nancy


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Nancy. Yes I am quite new to all of the Kindle stuff. I do enjoy it however.  

Sean


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats, Sean!


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats Sean!  I agree 100%, Kindle will be the future of books!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean,

I've merged this with your book thread.  Congrats on the sales!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mac said:


> I just wanted to thank the people who bought my YA novel THE TREASURE HUNTERS CLUB: SECRETS OF THE MAGICAL MEDALLIONS. It hasn't sold a lot but my publisher did not even want to do a Kindle version but I insisted and I am glad I did. I really believe that the Kindle will be the future of books.
> So if you haven't had a chance to get one for your son, daughter, nephew or niece please download a copy. It will be well worth the $1.95 you spend. Thank you again.
> 
> Sean McCartney
> ...


One thing that would really help you , at least here at KindleBoards, is to include a clickable link to your book in your signature line. It can be either a picture link or a text link, but the ability to go directly to your book from a post will gain you many people at least downloading samples and possibly just buying with one-click. the following link has topics that you will need: How to insert a picture into your post, How to edit your forum signature and How to edit / tidy up your link text come readily to mind but there may be others as well.
Forum tips


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice and the kind words. Intinst- I tried making a clickable link but I don't think I did it right. I am woefully poor at using the Kindle set-up. If you think the Forum has some ideas that will help thank you. If there is something specific I can go to that would help. 

Sean


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

I sent you the url code to make it happen.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Mac,

I tagged your book. You may want to think about joining the Author Tag Exchange thread. It helps to accumulate tags. I also couldn't resist adding your book to my library. You have a great cover.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Ricky Sides-Sounds great! I wish i could do more here but I can't.   I need to get this link thing working and I am ging to try but geez i is so hard for a newbie.

Sean


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mac said:


> Ricky Sides-Sounds great! I wish i could do more here but I can't.  I need to get this link thing working and I am ging to try but geez i is so hard for a newbie.
> 
> Sean


If you would send a personal message to pidgeon92, (one of the global moderators) she would help you with setting that up.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

go to the authors' cafe and check out the sticky post at the top.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean--

There's definitely a lot to learn here.

If you quote my message, you will see the code for the link below. It will start with a [ then url and end with url and a ]



copy using CTRL-C or Command-C on a Mac the entire text including the brackets at the beginning and end.

Then, go to the top menu, click on Profile. On the left side of the next page, click on Forum Profile Information then scroll down on that page to where it says Signature. Click in the box and paste (CTRL-V or Command-V on Mac).

Scroll down, click on Change Profile and you should be done.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LKRigel said:


> go to the authors' cafe and check out the sticky post at the top.


Ooh, Verena's new instructions are out! They may be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29609.msg543914.html#msg543914

Betsy


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help everybody. I am going to have it done by today...I hope. I'll put an X down to show my fingers are crossed.

Sean

www.treasurehuntersclubbook.com


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but your kindle edition seems to be currently unavailable.  Hope it comes back online soon so I can have a look at it.

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Magical-Medallions-Treasure-ebook/dp/B003UD811O


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'm not sure why, but your kindle edition seems to be currently unavailable.  Hope it comes back online soon so I can have a look at it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Magical-Medallions-Treasure-ebook/dp/B003UD811O


It was up when I used your link.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

intinst said:


> It was up when I used your link.


Huh. Maybe it's not available through my ISP. I've had some trouble with that before. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Valmore Daniels- I just checked and the link appears to work. Thanks for taking a look. I am spending the day trying to get the link thing figured out and I want to thank all of you for your help.

Sean

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Magical-Medallions-Treasure-ebook/dp/B003UD811O


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Mac said:


> Valmore Daniels- I just checked and the link appears to work. Thanks for taking a look. I am spending the day trying to get the link thing figured out and I want to thank all of you for your help.


Possibly solved. I tried accessing your amazon listing through a proxy from Canada, Great Britain, and France, and still got nothing. The proxy through the US, however, showed it right away. When you listed through DTP, did you say you had worldwide rights to sell, or just US rights? That might be the issue.


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Valmore Daniels- What does that world-wide rights thing mean?

Still trying to fix that link thing. Bear with me.

Sean


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay I think I got it. I am going to try and put the clickable image in the post.


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Didn't work. I went through and got the image and link and all that, changed my profile and all that, now someone please tell me how I put the linked image into the post? I know I should be better at this but I am hopeless at this point and even using all the assistance I am striking out. It's the last piece I need.

Thank you,

Sean


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

[URL=http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51%2BtN3VagVL._SL160_AA160_]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51%2BtN3VagVL._SL160_AA160_.jpg[/url]

There I am hoping that should do it. If not please refer to my previous post and give a computer slow person easy instructions.

Sean


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51%2BtN3VagVL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-14,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Come on and work!

Sean


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Folks, in an efffort to get kids excited about the return to school I am offering for a two week period my novel, THE TREASURE HUNTERS CLUB: SECRETS OF THE MAGICAL MEDALLIONS for $.99. I am hoping it can help get your kids excited about reading and open them up to a new series and author. The story is aimed at children in grades 4-8 but a high level third grader could easily read the text.

Thanks for joining the club. 

Sean McCartney


----------

